# Vertical Studio Mode



## Lilthrasher (Jun 16, 2017)

I have my 2nd monitor setup in portrait mode, can you make it to where I can have my edit and live previews stacked vertically? At the moment I see no way of doing that in OBS.


----------



## BenIsCrapAtGames (Aug 4, 2017)

Another use case (the one I'd like to use): sharing a monitor between OBS and a Twitch dashboard. In Studio mode, OBS takes up too much screen real estate to have a second window open. It would be much more efficient to have the preview panes stacked vertically.


----------



## h7opolo (Aug 21, 2019)

My studio mode is vertically stacked, but I would prefer it to be horizontal as default. Somehow mine became vertical, and I would like to know how to switch it back.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 21, 2019)

The setting is under General > Studio Mode.


----------

